# Nice Vid about the '11' GTR



## Andyuk911 (Jul 22, 2008)

opcorn:

YouTube - FgearTV's Channel


----------



## ANDYR35 (Sep 1, 2008)

Makes me want to upgrade even more now!


----------



## Andyuk911 (Jul 22, 2008)

I found it surprising you can't replace the clutch ..


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

looks alot nicer

really like the blue 

edit: oh dear, red engine covers to harp back to the R34 lol


----------



## [email protected]/AMS.UK (Oct 21, 2009)

Good video.


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

God, I want to and did cringe all the way through that!!!
That was horrible what with MR A trying to persuade us that ***8220;we***8221; (Mr Nissan) have done all this to make an already brilliant car better and trying to justify the £10k (OK according to him only £8k with the new 20% VAT and the rate of the Yen) price hike!! I have spent less than half that and have a car far superior to the 2011 car. Sorry, but it is true!!

That was so amateurish with people moving around the ***8220;showroom***8221; him comparing the car to the one outside, the ***8220;tea lady***8221; getting in shot, the photographer getting in shot and then looking through his porn at the end of the shot!

Do it properly!! Line the 2 cars up against each other; show us in a clinical way the differences between the cars. Please do not go about the little strap to help close the boot, the exhaust outlets being an inch bigger ***8220;to give more rear presence***8221; the name of the wheels, etc, yuck, yuck, yuck. Sorry, gonna throw up again as was going to go through it again to make sure I got all of the ***8220;good***8221; bits (which any GTR fan would know about anyway) and all the sickly little Yucky things, but can***8217;t.

Not sure about the ONLY one 2011 colour (blue) option either ? As for the ***8220;Power***8221; upgrades and the aerodynamic err improvements, a) my car has more than those of the new car at less than £10k, b) I can fit a cross member ! Doh. c) And the aerodynamic differences ***8211; are you seriously really gonna notice?? d) The extra mode and the launch control ***8211; are you saying that there is something wrong with the ***8220;old***8221; ones ??? 

SORT THE BLOODY TRANSMISSION COOLING OUT and we would all be happy / er

Just make a dedicated lightweight R35 GTR and call it an RS!!! LOL


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

Steve, you have really outdone yourself this time!
What the **91620 are you on about? :chuckle:

You always have such a blinkered view that everything other than exactly what YOU have done must be completely wrong, e.g. red paint is best, imports vs UK cars are best etc. etc.

And now, how dare Nissan bring out a revised GT-R without consulting you about exactly what should be done and for what price!

Market forces will decide whether they've done the right thing with the 2011, not your rants. In fact, as you've failed to support the Nissan UK GT-R program, I suspect your rants go even more unnoticed than others on here...


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

Dave, nope everyone is allowed an opinion and that was part of mine. And who is to speak of the great Mr Nissan Mr Yu as I seem to remember a certain Mr Yu with IMPORT cars!! LOL
Didn***8217;t ever say anything about import cars being better then a ***8220;UK***8221; car - but what is evident , and you and other seem to forget, is that the cars are made in exactly the same place!! LOL All the car engines and gearboxes are hand built in the same factory by the same technicians etc etc etc . 
However, what pisses me off is the fact that US loyal Nissan fans and remember like you I have had several, is the way Nissan want to and if you let them, bend you over a desk, take your pants down and f*** you as hard as they can !!!
I love the car/s and as you are fully aware I still have my 13 year old R33 which IS a match for the modified R35 !! So why in hells name would a) anyone in their right mind buy a £70k car and b) why not buy a slightly second hand one or dare I say an import and modify it yourself (as I and you did in the past) I don***8217;t care if people with not a lot of common sense go and buy the new car and I suspect you are one of them ?
I also think my ***8220;rants***8221; as you put them, offer the unsuspecting an alternative to being ripped off by a major manufacturer!! You too from what I remember in the ***8220;old***8221; days ***8220;ranted***8221; about the way Nissan treated ***8220;us***8221; the loyal fans on this supercar !
Market Forces say, as most on this Forum have said F Yu (play on words, sorry) Mr Nissan, a £10k price hike and you haven***8217;t even sorted out the issue with the overheating transmission or the Tyre supply issue!!! Come on let***8217;s get real here !!
As you put it RANT over but needed to get it off my chest !!!!


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

Of course everyone is entitled to their own opinion, it's just that you are always convinced that everthing that doesn't fit within your own narrow view of what is "right" is criminally wrong.

BTW, not sure what device you are using to write your posts Steve, but it is making your punctuation marks seem most peculiar! :chuckle:


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

It's called Micro soft word and Christmas spirit !! LOL


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

Hmmm, not sure about criminally wrong, but just plain incorrect will do.

You also avoided as I suspected you would, the enquiery as to if you are one of the suckers err, I mean "customers" who is buying the £70k car in 2011 ?


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

the way i see it is

nice revisions on the new 35, colour choice looks a little nicer, and the upgraded bits n pieces the chap on the video was talking about

£70k when compared to other things looks good.

bet the list price in japan is £40k at a push lol


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

BUT it is just plain not worth £70k !!!!


----------



## ChuckUK (Jan 1, 2009)

Steve said:


> BUT it is just plain not worth £70k !!!!


What else can you get in terms of a new car for 70k then ? That compares to a GTR.

For new owners it's still bargain of the century, but for existing or people willing to purchase 2nd hand, I fail to see the increase. People who say they traded their old model and are now looking forward to the new one in March are crazy. I've never purchased the same car twice and changing the 2009 model to a 2011 is just that. I'll keep mine and get a Golf R as daily runner thanks


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

Yup, you buy a second hand one or as I said an import one (as they are all the same car) for £50k and then buy your Golf R LOL. The err "new modifications" just aint woth £10k FULL STOP.


----------



## Henry 145 (Jul 15, 2009)

If the new GTR and Turbo S where same price (two cars that I want at moment) then I would go for Turbo S - however at £70k the new GTR is still very good value and will depreciate slower than the Turbo S... I did want to like the 2011 car but it has grown on me and represents a big enough step forward from my 2009 car to go for it


----------



## ChuckUK (Jan 1, 2009)

Can you explain this big step ?


----------



## robsm (Jul 22, 2008)

Should have kept titanium


----------



## EvolutionVI (Sep 6, 2005)

Can´t see any big improvements...i mean,whats 10000%better on a 2inch longer diffusor......is the GTR the only car that channels air around the front bumper...even my Mum´s Opel Corsa does it:chuckle:

He talks much about nothing....im pretty much sure the car is not 1% better then the old one....for guys who want to track it...:chuckle:


----------



## Shakey Finch (Jul 5, 2005)

I missed this presentation when I saw the car at Nissan Aldershot, so it's good to see this..Not that I need convincing that the 2011 car is clearly the one to buy since they first released the GTR.


----------



## sin (Dec 3, 2007)

The way i see this is, the initial uk cars were way underpriced to begin with. I think every pre order customer that left a deposit with out knowing costs were over the moon when the price was announced. I know i was.

Now at £70k compared with what else is out there its still a relative bargain. Personally i wont be upgrading yet. I may wait & see what the residuals are like on them after 12 months or so and trade mine in when the warranty is about to expire.

But to those that are upgrading, its their choice, their money so good luck to them.


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

sin said:


> The way i see this is, the initial uk cars were way underpriced to begin with. I think every pre order customer that left a deposit with out knowing costs were over the moon when the price was announced. I know i was.
> 
> Now at £70k compared with what else is out there its still a relative bargain. Personally i wont be upgrading yet. I may wait & see what the residuals are like on them after 12 months or so and trade mine in when the warranty is about to expire.
> 
> But to those that are upgrading, its their choice, their money so good luck to them.


Correctomundo.

I thought long and hard about using the trade up money to further mod my non-sat 09, but decided that I would rather get an '11 and over time probably mod that. 

There hasn't been a single report saying that the DBA isn't noticeably better in all areas than the CBA. 
Of course some question whether it is "worth" the extra over a DBA, but that is entirely down to an individual's priorities and means; you can't just state "it's not worth it".


----------



## R33_GTS-t (Apr 27, 2005)

It's making 0-60 in 2.9s without roll-out and every tester has said that it handles better than the 2010 car and there's a warranteed 4000rpm launch control. Sounds significantly better to me. A fully optioned Turbo S will cost twice as much, doesn't even lap as well as the 2010 car, has no boot, a DI engine that isn't as good for modifying and limited aftermarket support for its PDK gearbox if you're after high horsepower.


----------



## Chris956 (Apr 11, 2010)

Guys Guys .... Mr Akerley is paid by Nissan as a sub contractor to "PRESENT" the 2011 GTR.......... and he does a very good job at presenting this info and make you feel like you want one . That is his job.
When I asked him about the continuance of drilling holes in the brake disc and the inherent problems they cause ( the widespread cracking issues which Nissan have stuck their head in the sand about ) he didnt have a clue as it was not on his script.
He is the man that Nissan employs to prize the money from your pockets to theirs so they chose well. However , dig a little deeper past the shiny paintwork and the knowledge dries up.
That said - only you reading this with the wonga in your pocket will make the decision as to whether the new car is worth the extra cash and then hand it over.


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

If i was in the market for such a car, id go for a 2011 one over an early model


----------



## EvolutionVI (Sep 6, 2005)

Chris956 said:


> Guys Guys .... Mr Akerley is paid by Nissan as a sub contractor to "PRESENT" the 2011 GTR.......... and he does a very good job at presenting this info and make you feel like you want one . That is his job.
> When I asked him about the continuance of drilling holes in the brake disc and the inherent problems they cause ( the widespread cracking issues which Nissan have stuck their head in the sand about ) he didnt have a clue as it was not on his script.
> He is the man that Nissan employs to prize the money from your pockets to theirs so they chose well. However , dig a little deeper past the shiny paintwork and the knowledge dries up.
> That said - only you reading this with the wonga in your pocket will make the decision as to whether the new car is worth the extra cash and then hand it over.


Very true....
:chuckle::chuckle::chuckle:

Think many people forgot about what Nissan told us with the 09 models....everything was perfect,amazing and even better.....till we opend the wallets...


----------



## anilj (Jan 30, 2010)

I dont think the improvements will make me upgrade from MY2010, but if I was thinking of buying my first super car then £70k is cheap money for the performance etc etc.

Surely those who are upgrading are those that believe that the MY2011 does give them the imporved benefits from an already stunning car and therefore I commend them for keeping it real and helping cement the GT-R as the best 'pound for pound' super car out there......well done those fortunate few..the best has definitely got better and there should be no argument with that....

Whether the cost increase is justified can only be seen from the numbers that will sell.....I personally think that it will sell well to people who are switching from the German competition and are going to be stunned with the bargin that they have bought....:chuckle:


----------



## Jm-Imports (Feb 12, 2007)

i think if you dont have a GTR now then it makes sense to go for 11 if you can afford it.. but if you already have a UK or a JDM like me (why upgrade) there is not going to be much difference.. with the mods you can now buy etc the price difference to upgrade to 11 will make your OLD GTR far superior.

i will stick with my JDM R35.


----------



## Henry 145 (Jul 15, 2009)

For me the extra power that is covered under warranty, the better handling and improved ride, larger brakes, lighter wheels, improved interior and seats as well as improved looks... Plus faster to 60 and more torque make it no brainer for me.


----------



## richdevil (Dec 16, 2008)

Steve said:


> BUT it is just plain not worth £70k !!!!


STEVE you have made my day, your rants make me cry they are so funny!!

Have you ever thought about running a country like Iran or North Korea then you can have people executed when they disagree with you!!!

Hey David Yu can we form an underground movement that suports Nissan's price hike!! Just lets not tell Steve!!!! lmao :chuckle:

I cannot wait for the 2012 price increase letter bombs will be on Nisan's door step!! :flame:


----------



## Henry 145 (Jul 15, 2009)

richdevil said:


> STEVE you have made my day, your rants make me cry they are so funny!!
> 
> Have you ever thought about running a country like Iran or North Korea then you can have people executed when they disagree with you!!!
> 
> ...


I don't understand why Steve thinks it is not worth £70k - if it was £120k it would still be a bargain!!


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

Jm-Imports said:


> i think if you dont have a GTR now then it makes sense to go for 11 if you can afford it.. but if you already have a UK or a JDM like me (why upgrade) there is not going to be much difference.. with the mods you can now buy etc the price difference to upgrade to 11 will make your OLD GTR far superior.
> 
> i will stick with my JDM R35.


This is what I have been saying all along!!!! Why would you (Yu) buy a 2011 car over an already stonking car out of the box, let alone with modifications? 
As pointed out, Mr Nissan said and went to a lot of expense and trouble "telling" us that THIS 2007 car was the pinnacle of automotive engineering and it beat the Porches on its own territory! Are they now trying to sell us the pup and say err it wasn’t and it would need a further 3 years “live” development ?? Sound s a lot like Micro soft then- do the live trials on poor unsuspecting bast*ards who buy the latest and “as told by the manufacturer” greatest technology. 
And as also pointed out, question Mr A or in fact Mr Nissan about why the issues that so many of “us” have asked for answers to, brakes, Transmission temp, oil coolers, launch control and warranty etc etc and what do you get ???


----------



## Henry 145 (Jul 15, 2009)

In 2007 the GTR was better than 911 Turbo...then Porsche responded and Turbo and Turbo S faster than GTR... Now Nissan are responding and making GTR faster and better than Turbo and Turbo S but at fraction of price.


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

Henry 145 said:


> I don't understand why Steve thinks it is not worth £70k - if it was £120k it would still be a bargain!!


 LOL I do run North Korea and Iran and will have you executed at dawn (who ever she is!)
I also know and understand what you are saying about the "Porches v Nissan publicity stunt BUT as I say some of us have modified our R35's and they are capable of outperforming (and not just on the circuit) the "new" 2011 R35.
Also, there is the small fact that Nissan has sold the car cheap and make it’s huge profits out of spares and parts err exploding bonnets, tyres, spare keys, etc
Anyway I was bored over Christmas and thought I would give a few of you food for thought as well as your Christmas Turkey LOL 
So Mr Yu, I now know why you are defending so hard – you are going, as I asked ages ago, going to buy one LOL!!! Mr Nissan must love you.


----------



## Henry 145 (Jul 15, 2009)

I guess I am a bit of a woman as exhaust and mild remap is all I would do...2011 gives me a higher power starting point!


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

yeah, but will it invalidate that Oh so important warranty ???


----------



## EvolutionVI (Sep 6, 2005)

Henry 145 said:


> I guess I am a bit of a woman as exhaust and mild remap is all I would do...2011 gives me a higher power starting point!


good bye warranty...2011 give you more power as standard,but due to the same engine/turbo´s everything....it gives you lower space befor you reach the limits:chuckle:


----------



## Henry 145 (Jul 15, 2009)

EvolutionVI said:


> good bye warranty...2011 give you more power as standard,but due to the same engine/turbo´s everything....it gives you lower space befor you reach the limits:chuckle:


But I guess a car that does 0-60 in 3 seconds probably does not need tuning just something done to improve the noise


----------



## Guy (Jun 27, 2001)

matty32 said:


> bet the list price in japan is £40k at a push lol


Black edition is 9.3m yen in Japan, which is £73k.

Subtract the japanese sales tax (5%) and add in the much higher UK VAT (20%) and import duty and shipping and you'll see that UK GTRs are cheaper than imports. That's why no new GTRs have been imported in the last couple of years.


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

swings and round - a - bouts, you know it will change again.

Yeah, but ONLY 530bhp ??? you need at least 600bhp and 600lbs ft to make the car worth it's supercar status LOL (and to keep it in front of the Porkers and the "new" 2011 R35 GTR) and for 1/2 the 2011 GTR price hike - you'll get it one day !


----------



## Henry 145 (Jul 15, 2009)

Steve said:


> swings and round - a - bouts, you know it will change again.
> 
> Yeah, but ONLY 530bhp ??? you need at least 600bhp and 600lbs ft to make the car worth it's supercar status LOL (and to keep it in front of the Porkers and the "new" 2011 R35 GTR) and for 1/2 the 2011 GTR price hike - you'll get it one day !


530 bhp and good driving skills are enough for me! Lol


----------



## richdevil (Dec 16, 2008)

If every one thought like you Steve! No new cars would ever sell after the first year and Nissan would go bust!
Some of us want a New GTR and not one that may not have been perfectly looked after.
As for the upgrades which they say amount to a 10% better car then fair play for them increasing the price. If you don't like it then don't buy it!
COBB and all the other tuning companies that have increased your performance are great but do not offer all of us the confidence about what long term effects they have on engines and gearboxes. 
I trust the millions Nissan spend on development much more.
The only reason we are on this forum is because we respect Nissan for the awesome performance cars they make, why the vendetta against Nissan and Nissan UK.
Oh my god Steve you have me ranting now! Or am I just poking you with a stick?? lol


----------



## waltong (Apr 11, 2008)

Henry 145 said:


> But I guess a car that does 0-60 in 3 seconds probably does not need tuning just something done to improve the noise


Lets hope Nissan ship over some tyres with the 2011 car! I'm having to approach the USA for mine! Oh and does the 2011 model have discs that don't crack? And if something does go wrong maybe think about getting me back on the road rather than how can I get out of this warranty claim! If Nissan want to compete with Porsche they need to remember that it's a bit more than laping the ring a nano second faster.


----------



## EvolutionVI (Sep 6, 2005)

waltong said:


> Lets hope Nissan ship over some tyres with the 2011 car! I'm having to approach the USA for mine! Oh and does the 2011 model have discs that don't crack? And if something does go wrong maybe think about getting me back on the road rather than how can I get out of this warranty claim! If Nissan want to compete with Porsche they need to remember that it's a bit more than laping the ring a nano second faster.


Even the old discs didnt crack......if you didn´t use them :chuckle:

Same counts for tyres,simply don´t use it....no need to buy new ones....:wavey:

I really like my GTR(as i have modded everything to work how it should have worked from the factory...),but i hate Nissans ability to make even shi+ look tasty.....improving everything is good...but forgetting about the customers that 1 1/2 years ago bought something that didn´t work as advertised....isn´t a good thing


----------



## Henry 145 (Jul 15, 2009)

I think Nissan will start listening to customers and things will improve...may be kidding myself but instinct says the worst is behind us!


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

Hey Rich you still alive ??

God and I just had a cold shower to cool myself down!! So how big is your stick?
OK to answer your points and if you knew anything about me and my vehicles you would know and be aware that I don***8217;t and didn***8217;t go down the Cobb route for reason I think you and I probably understand. I went to a certain Mr Litchfield who, you may be interested in knowing, did work for and was advising Mr Nissan; well at least their HPC***8217;s as he had bought 2 cars into the UK in early 2008 to do his R&D on them!! 
Mine and a few other cars he has breathed on are far superior to the 2011car and as I keep saying for less than half the price of the ***8220;new***8221; car. Oh and if in any doubt see Evo No 152 Tuned car of the Year (oh and look there is also a Porker in there with 1200bhp and 744lb ft LOL !!)
Hey, I have no problem with you paying Mr Nissan an whopping premium for ***8220;not a lot more car***8221; your choice and yup, your correct I don***8217;t like and I won***8217;t buy it !!
This where you bought a smile to me face and made me chuckle
***8220;The only reason we are on this forum is because we respect Nissan for the awesome performance cars they make, why the vendetta against Nissan and Nissan UK***8221;.
To answer you Q here as you obviously haven***8217;t kept up to date with my threads on the bitter pill and taste left in my mouth by Nissan UK.
I was one of the 6 GTROC members who went to see Mr Nissan in Japan and the unveiling of the R35 GTR at Tokyo Motor Show in 2007. I knew then I would buy one but wanted to keep my feet on the ground and see if this ***8220;supercar***8221; really was what it was cracked up to be. I waited for 6 months to see some ***8220;proper***8221; testing of the car and then placed my order and my £3,500-00 deposit with a Nissan HPC and waited, and waited and waited and waited and after what I think was a more than reasonable amount of time (another 9 months) I finally got a slot for 2010. However, further questioning as to when in 2010 the car would be delivered as 2010 contains 12 months they still couldn***8217;t say !! Hence, my reluctance to deal with the HPC /s. And reading about the after sales service by people on here it***8217;s become apparent it***8217;s appalling.
And no, it***8217;s not the only reason I am on this Forum, as a Forum is where we should and do all share our experiences of the cars, service, performance, Mr Nissan trying to rip YOU off for a slightly modified 2011 car etc
I think I have given more that my fair share of my hard earnt dosh to Mr Nissan, having been buying cars from him since the DATSUN 240Z days, including my R33 GTR, my R34 GTT, my 350Z, my R35 GTR and several more to embarrassing to mention here in between.
If you also read any on my previous threads about aerodynamic and wheel size you will note that we agree over the amount of capital investment Mr Nissan spends on R&D and indeed you should not need to F*kc with any of that and I trust them to get that correct (unless you are going to use the car for a different use i.e. Drag (bore bore bore) racing. Sorry, had to get that one in.
Anyway rant over, another cold shower or shall I just go and clear some more snow?


Henry 145, you need to get out more (to a circuit) LOL


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

waltong said:


> Lets hope Nissan ship over some tyres with the 2011 car! I'm having to approach the USA for mine! Oh and does the 2011 model have discs that don't crack? And if something does go wrong maybe think about getting me back on the road rather than how can I get out of this warranty claim! If Nissan want to compete with Porsche they need to remember that it's a bit more than laping the ring a nano second faster.


Think you just echoed my sentiment ol chap !!!!


----------



## avster (Sep 17, 2010)

Top car. No doubt about that. However when the new Porsche Turbo comes out, the current Turbo S prices will come down quite a bit. That's when I think, if anyone is interested, you will be able to pick a 1 year old Turbo S with under 5000 miles on the clock for around £75-£80k. 

Now if people out there do not currently own the gtr, and are not desperate to buy right now how many of you would seriously consider the Turbo S in that scenario. Bearing in mind that the Turbo S will still be the most up to date one for quite a few years.


----------



## Henry 145 (Jul 15, 2009)

I love how the new 2011 car is critsiced when none of us have driven it...those who have been driven in it like Mr Yu have liked so much they have ordered it... I can't wait to test drive it in Feb


----------



## EvolutionVI (Sep 6, 2005)

Henry 145 said:


> I think Nissan will start listening to customers and things will improve...may be kidding myself but instinct says the worst is behind us!


Thats for sure....but even if so...Nisan needs to learn a lot....i bet a crate of whatever german beer you want...going on track with the new GTR will lead to overheating of the gearbox & breaking discs.....


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

Henry 145 said:


> I love how the new 2011 car is critsiced when none of us have driven it...those who have been driven in it like Mr Yu have liked so much they have ordered it... I can't wait to test drive it in Feb


Exactly. Quite a few of us who experienced the car first hand (albeit from the passenger seat) have been sufficiently impressed to buy one.
And I trust John Barker's opinion (in particular) who says it handles significantly better than the CBA.

Not exactly sure wtf this has to do with those who haven't ordered one actually. 
As someone else already said, maybe they would rather nobody bought the new car so Nissan shelves the GT-R line for good? 

Steve, I don't need to "defend" Nissan or my decision to buy a DBA anymore than you need to defend why you're sticking with your car. It's absolutely none of anybody else's business what we each do with our time and money!


----------



## JoZeff (Feb 2, 2010)

Yes you are kidding yourself. They may have addressed a few of the niggles to get the car better but they are way behind on customer service the cost of new tyres at an hpc is astronomical. I refuse to believe that the gtr was not as good as it could have been when released it took them many years from concept to reality to get things right. My opinion is that a 30% hike in price from original (54k) to 2011 (70k) is well over the top and I see nothing in nissans plans to keep original customers loyal to the brand. I for one am not impressed that they havnt taken this big relaunch to say we have listened and this is what we are going to do about it....
Although the leather strap to pull down the bootlid sounds good ;-)


----------



## anilj (Jan 30, 2010)

Steve said:


> Anyway rant over, another cold shower or shall I just go and clear some more snow?


Wow what a debate....and all over a Video to promote the virtues of the inbound car....I'm glad that I didnt touch any R35 owners Wifey over the festive period....:chuckle:....now that would be a debate to get excited for.....

I'm going to join Steve for a cold shower......mmmmm nice :smokin:

Here's me and the Wifey just to change the mood....









Peace for 2011....

AJ


----------



## richdevil (Dec 16, 2008)

Steve said:


> Hey Rich you still alive ??
> 
> God and I just had a cold shower to cool myself down!! So how big is your stick?
> OK to answer your points and if you knew anything about me and my vehicles you would know and be aware that I don***8217;t and didn***8217;t go down the Cobb route for reason I think you and I probably understand. I went to a certain Mr Litchfield who, you may be interested in knowing, did work for and was advising Mr Nissan; well at least their HPC***8217;s as he had bought 2 cars into the UK in early 2008 to do his R&D on them!!
> ...


I think I just wet myself how big a rant did I just got?? :runaway:
Can any one beat that rant's size from Steve???

Oh and yes I am still alive just been busy with other stuff as sold my 2009 in the summer (got a sensible offer so was best moved on) and have played around with a few other toys waiting for a possible new purchase in 2011.

Few ideas floating around just not 100% if it will be a 2011 GTR my only problem is I have wedding enquiries for using a GTR so may look out for a 2010 and at least I have a Ring Car for my trips as well.

I come from such a different angle with cars being in the trade. I know for a fact that tuned cars in the trade are a big no no (me and most traders would not touch a tuned car). This is why I did not touch anything that I deemed warranty damaging on mine as I would be liable to the next owner if anything went wrong (due to me being in the motortrade).
I also only keep the cars for 12m so to me the 2011 GTR has been tweaked by Nissan and improved, but still kept the values intact for future GTR's and previous GTR's.

I salute Nissan for keeping the values of their product high. 
It is helping keep the GTR prices strong throughout the market. 

:bowdown1::bowdown1::bowdown1::bowdown1::bowdown1::bowdown1::bowdown1::bowdown1::bowdown1::bowdown1::bowdown1::bowdown1:

I am waiting Steve opcorn: lmao

PS have you any trips or track days booked for 2011 yet??


----------



## waltong (Apr 11, 2008)

David.Yu said:


> Exactly. Quite a few of us who experienced the car first hand (albeit from the passenger seat) have been sufficiently impressed to buy one.
> And I trust John Barker's opinion (in particular) who says it handles significantly better than the CBA.
> 
> Not exactly sure wtf this has to do with those who haven't ordered one actually.
> ...


David. 

So you bomb round the Ring in your current R35. Then Nissan give you the keys to a 2011 model.......which car will post you the best time? Had you been a passenger in the 2009 R35 and driven round the Ring by a pro you'd have been just as impressed! 

I wish I had the loose change of about £25,000 to pick up a new model come March. Truth is I just don't see the value. I'm better off modding mine and losing the warranty. Presumably EVO want a 2011 in the fleet so maybe your reasons are commercially biased?


----------



## enshiu (Aug 20, 2010)

Steve said:


> Dave, nope everyone is allowed an opinion and that was part of mine. And who is to speak of the great Mr Nissan Mr Yu as I seem to remember a certain Mr Yu with IMPORT cars!! LOL
> Didn***8217;t ever say anything about import cars being better then a ***8220;UK***8221; car - but what is evident , and you and other seem to forget, is that the cars are made in exactly the same place!! LOL All the car engines and gearboxes are hand built in the same factory by the same technicians etc etc etc .
> However, what pisses me off is the fact that US loyal Nissan fans and remember like you I have had several, is the way Nissan want to and if you let them, bend you over a desk, take your pants down and f*** you as hard as they can !!!
> I love the car/s and as you are fully aware I still have my 13 year old R33 which IS a match for the modified R35 !! So why in hells name would a) anyone in their right mind buy a £70k car and b) why not buy a slightly second hand one or dare I say an import and modify it yourself (as I and you did in the past) I don***8217;t care if people with not a lot of common sense go and buy the new car and I suspect you are one of them ?
> ...


He could not say like: 0-60 mph and driving responses. 

Why not? He is from Nissan GB and can't tell some new features !?

I got an Import but I have never had problems with VDC because I had it cobbed to 2K rpm.

I got 3.3 sec to 100 km/h instead of the 3.5 sec.

I don't think they have sorted out the cooling on the transmission because if you use it for race you still have the oem fluid inside instead of the FFL-4 or aftermarket liquid which is better by my opinion.


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

waltong said:


> David.
> 
> So you bomb round the Ring in your current R35. Then Nissan give you the keys to a 2011 model.......which car will post you the best time? Had you been a passenger in the 2009 R35 and driven round the Ring by a pro you'd have been just as impressed!
> 
> I wish I had the loose change of about £25,000 to pick up a new model come March. Truth is I just don't see the value. I'm better off modding mine and losing the warranty. Presumably EVO want a 2011 in the fleet so maybe your reasons are commercially biased?


I've done enough car testing and been driven in the CBA by enough pro drivers to know that the DBA is significantly more composed and has much better turn-in.
I've also known Dirk Schoysman for many years and he told me that he was honestly astonished by the improvement in steering response and mid-corner understeer. Sure he is contracted to Nissan, but I know him well enough that he wouldn't have said that if he didn't mean it.

As for which would be quicker in my own hands, the obvious answer is the 2011 with the mods I have already paid for moved over to it!  
It might not be massively faster, particularly in my less committed hands, but it should be more secure and planted.

Re evo, my earnings from them wouldn't cover the servicing, let alone the £20k+ cost to change! :chuckle:


----------



## EvolutionVI (Sep 6, 2005)

David.Yu said:


> I've done enough car testing and been driven in the CBA by enough pro drivers to know that the DBA is significantly more composed and has much better turn-in.


You could just buy 6 whiteline bushings in total to improve turn in and midcorner grip....they give more castor and make the front suspension more adjustable,for maybe 300gpb.. :wavey:

Im sure the CBA with them installed will be on par or better then the DBA:chuckle:

Either way,if you buy the new or keep the old...its an amazing car,but tbh,i don´t believe one single word in Nissans Marketing anymore...who believes that Nissan had standard cars at the ring...100% production-cars that are the same then you can buy next 
year....i don´t:chuckle:


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

I agree we can't take everything they say at face value. For instance I don't believe the gearbox hasn't been improved and uprated as it is so much smoother and is now warrantied for 4k launch control.

And some knowledgeable people have speculated that the turbos are now equivalent to the CBA SpecV items, which would be nice when I do my initial tuning.

I can't wait to find out!


----------



## anilj (Jan 30, 2010)

As I have said in my earlier thread, it is fantastic that existing owners are buying back into the brand as opposed to switching to the German brands! The car is already stunning and the best has simply got better, there is NO question about that fact.

I dont think that we should be debating on this OP message the virtues of Stock vs Modded......Horses for Courses.....and not Nissan vs Tuners....

Mr Yu is a great ambassador for the car and shows a high level of committment towards the R35 that can only be a good thing to entice other potential customers towards the beast.....

Hey New Year is almost here and I have done over 1.5k miles since I have been off during this feative break in the car and it still gets a fantastic reaction from others and OMG it is still special....off shortly to get it washed and then off to take Wifey out for a spot of lunch....and some dogging....ha:chuckle:

Happy New Year to you all....


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

anilj said:


> Mr Yu is a great ambassador for the car and shows a high level of committment towards the R35 that can only be a good thing to entice other potential customers towards the beast.....
> 
> Hey New Year is almost hear and I have done over 1.5k miles since I have been off during this feative break in the car and it still gets a fantastic reaction from others and OMG it is still special....off shortly to get it washed and then off to take Wifey out for a spot of lunch....and some dogging....ha:chuckle:
> 
> Happy New Year to you all....


Cheers Anil, and Happy New Year to you too!
(BTW, why do I suspect you weren't joking about the dogging? :chuckle: )


----------



## anilj (Jan 30, 2010)

David.Yu said:


> Cheers Anil, and Happy New Year to you too!
> (BTW, why do I suspect you weren't joking about the dogging? :chuckle: )


Have a good one buddy....ssssh dont tell the Mistress....:chuckle::chuckle::smokin:


----------



## JapFreak786 (Aug 29, 2003)

Rich glad to see you post here again!! Steve your on fire mate,loving the banter going on here 

what's this CBA/DBA stuff mean guys?

also,when the V Spec II,Nur & M Spec model's of the R34 GTR where released,i'm sure it's safe to say alot of the R34 GTR owner's changed from their current one to the newer model,simply because it would be newer,even though there weren't really any significant differences between them,that couldn't be done with some money being spent on the tuning??

or have i gone off and mentioned an R34 GTR when this is the R35 section


----------



## richdevil (Dec 16, 2008)

David.Yu said:


> Cheers Anil, and Happy New Year to you too!
> (BTW, why do I suspect you weren't joking about the dogging? :chuckle: )


I feel Dogging in the 2011 may be more tricky with the new Recaro's so make sure you spec the standard seats if thats your game. :chuckle:
On saying that there must be more headroom now they have got rid of the sunglasses holder!!! lmao


----------



## anilj (Jan 30, 2010)

richdevil said:


> I feel Dogging in the 2011 may be more tricky with the new Recaro's so make sure you spec the standard seats if thats your game. :chuckle:
> On saying that there must be more headroom now they have got rid of the sunglasses holder!!! lmao


Spoken like a pro......but I'm now thinking what I can use that boot strap for.....mmmmm nice....:chuckle:


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

JapFreak786 said:


> what's this CBA/DBA stuff mean guys?


CBA R35 is the 2008-2010 model
DBA R35 is the MUCH IMPROVED AND TOTALLY SUPERIOR "REAL" GT-R from 2011 onwards. :chuckle:


----------



## Jm-Imports (Feb 12, 2007)

David.Yu said:


> CBA R35 is the 2008-2010 model
> DBA R35 is the MUCH IMPROVED AND TOTALLY SUPERIOR "REAL" GT-R from 2011 onwards. :chuckle:


sorry disagree mate, the REAL R35 GTR is the first one..

your in motoring press..

REAL = IMO means the first model made of the R35 07-10 models..

the 11 is just the updated version.


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

Jm-Imports said:


> sorry disagree mate, the REAL R35 GTR is the first one..
> 
> your in motoring press..
> 
> ...


Just yanking Steve's chain, he's easy to wind up. :chuckle:
I was referring to Mizuno-san's statement that he said he would reveal the "real" GT-R three years into its development, i.e. the car he always intended it to be.

Of course he's rather shot himself in the foot re further revisions, but then again, he's supposed to retire next year, so he may get away with not contradicting himself on that point...


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

Pssss, notice how quiet i've been since lighting the blue (LOL Like it Blue the colour of the new UNIMPROVED compared to mine and lot of others EARLIR cars) touch paper.


----------



## waltong (Apr 11, 2008)

David.Yu said:


> Just yanking Steve's chain, he's easy to wind up. :chuckle:
> I was referring to Mizuno-san's statement that he said he would reveal the "real" GT-R three years into its development, i.e. the car he always intended it to be.
> 
> Of course he's rather shot himself in the foot re further revisions, but then again, he's supposed to retire next year, so he may get away with not contradicting himself on that point...


As I drove into work this morning in the rain around the M25, I was trying to calculate just how much quicker the 2011 model would have made my journey! :chuckle:


----------



## anilj (Jan 30, 2010)

waltong said:


> As I drove into work this morning in the rain around the M25, I was trying to calculate just how much quicker the 2011 model would have made my journey! :chuckle:


If you could justify the cost increase, you wouldn't need to work...:chuckle:


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

LoL keep it up lads, just looking at strengthening my anti roll bars and suspension set up (not £10k's worth LOL)


----------



## anilj (Jan 30, 2010)

Steve said:


> LoL keep it up lads, just looking at strengthening my anti roll bars and suspension set up (not £10k's worth LOL)


So what about the boot strap??? How much for this additional and very valuable item...:chuckle:


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

Oh at least £999-99p


----------



## anilj (Jan 30, 2010)

Steve said:


> Oh at least £999-99p


Where do I place my order.....bargin as I was quoted £9999.99 and £0.01 for the Boot Strap....:flame:


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

arrrr you see your figure is far to close to £10k !!! LOL


----------



## Zed Ed (Oct 24, 2007)

anilj said:


> So what about the boot strap?


I think it's purpose may have been misinterpreted; it's for new owners to bite on when the trade-up bill is being 'administered', lol.


----------



## anilj (Jan 30, 2010)

Zed Ed said:


> I think it's purpose may have been misinterpreted; it's for new owners to bite on when the trade-up bill is being 'administered', lol.


Blinding, I'll remember when 'dogging' with Mr Yu when spying on Steve...:chuckle:


----------



## GTRSTAR (Nov 26, 2009)

Lads Lads Lads...

Lets not let the marketing bods get under our sun blushed, moisturised skin.

Nissan are only doing to the GTR what Porsche have been doing to the 911 for half a century!

The MY11 upgrades are worthwile, less so if youve modified your existing car, however, if you can afford the latest and greatest then I say go for it!

Why do people mock those who are spending what is essentially 7K more than the previous model year, when they themselves paid 7K more for their 2009/10 models than the original release price! 

Correct me if Im wrong, but the original price was close to 53K?

Regardless of how good the new car is, it would have to be modified to keep someone like myself interested, so thats why Im completely satisfied that when posed with the option for a new MY11 car, I would choose modding all day long.


----------



## Jm-Imports (Feb 12, 2007)

GTRSTAR said:


> Lads Lads Lads...
> 
> Lets not let the marketing bods get under our sun blushed, moisturised skin.
> 
> ...


i agree 100%


----------



## anilj (Jan 30, 2010)

I like the idea of Gucci dice......will that effect the warranty or effect the resale value...GTRSTAR....:chuckle:


----------



## GTRSTAR (Nov 26, 2009)

anilj said:


> I like the idea of Gucci dice......will that effect the warranty or effect the resale value...GTRSTAR....:chuckle:


Fortunately, I havent had to make a warranty claim yet, but if I do, the dice will come in handy, after all, GTR warranty claims are a gamble :lamer:


----------



## esc510 (Nov 12, 2010)

GTRSTAR said:


> Lads Lads Lads...
> 
> Lets not let the marketing bods get under our sun blushed, moisturised skin.
> 
> ...


and the winner for the first sensible post on the topic is! :bowdown1:


----------



## Zed Ed (Oct 24, 2007)

Don't get me wrong, it's a better version of a great car, but just a monumentally dumb product proposition for any early adopters IMHO.


----------



## anilj (Jan 30, 2010)

Zed Ed said:


> Don't get me wrong, it's a better version of a great car, but just a monumentally dumb product proposition for any early adopters IMHO.


Typically how long do owners of tuned cars keep them?


----------



## anilj (Jan 30, 2010)

GTRSTAR said:


> Fortunately, I havent had to make a warranty claim yet, but if I do, the dice will come in handy, after all, GTR warranty claims are a gamble :lamer:


So it's like a game of Craps? Viva Las Vegas.....:thumbsup:


----------



## londongtr (Dec 8, 2009)

I thought those kind of feature/benefit sales pitches went out in the '90s - this is 2010...well 2011 (but it doesn't feel like it) and statistical data on cars is freely available to all. I'd be much more interested in learning about the emotion behind the car, to learn something about where the car is going , how they feel the car is going to be positioned against other super cars.

Maybe he did get onto that but I closed the vid after 5 mins i could see where it was going.


----------



## londongtr (Dec 8, 2009)

yeah i can't imagine GT-Rs are the most inconspicous of cars to go dogging in!

Most of the creeps in my local spot drive vans euggggh



richdevil said:


> I feel Dogging in the 2011 may be more tricky with the new Recaro's so make sure you spec the standard seats if thats your game. :chuckle:
> On saying that there must be more headroom now they have got rid of the sunglasses holder!!! lmao


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

anilj said:


> Typically how long do owners of tuned cars keep them?


13 years and still going !!!


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

londongtr said:


> I thought those kind of feature/benefit sales pitches went out in the '90s - this is 2010...well 2011 (but it doesn't feel like it) and statistical data on cars is freely available to all. I'd be much more interested in learning about the emotion behind the car, to learn something about where the car is going , how they feel the car is going to be positioned against other super cars.
> 
> Maybe he did get onto that but I closed the vid after 5 mins i could see where it was going.


 My point exactly !!! Sh*t presentation


They are just trying to justify the over exuberant cost by putting a man in a show room with a car !|LOL (that’s poss where some of the extra £10k is going)

Sorry lads couldn't resist!!!


----------



## Zed Ed (Oct 24, 2007)

anilj said:


> Typically how long do owners of tuned cars keep them?


no idea

I'm talking about the MY09 vs MY11 price differential


----------

